# [SOLVED] X Hintergrundbild einstellen mit kdm

## Vortex375

Hallo.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, kdm beizubringen, welches globale X-Hintergrundbild er benutzen soll. (das Bild, das sichtbar ist, wenn sonst überhaupt kein Programm läuft. Man sieht es z.B. kurz bevor der Login-Bildschrim angezeigt wird und nach Eingabe des Passwortes nochmal kurz bis der Splash von KDE angezeigt wird. Wenn der Desktop erstmal läuft sieht man es nicht mehr. Standardmäßig zeigt der X da so ein schwarz-weißes Muster an, dass bei längerem hingucken Augenkrebs und Kopfweh verursacht.)

Ich habe das bisher über das Kontrollzentrum von KDE3 eingestellt. KDE3 habe ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr. Die Einstellung blieb trotzdem erhalten, sprich: es wird immer noch das gleiche Bild angezeigt, das ich unter KDE3 mal eingestellt hatte.

Ändern kann ich die Einstellung über das Kontrollzentrum von KDE4 leider nicht mehr. Klicke ich in den Einstellungen auf den "Background" tab, steht da: "The background cannot be configured separately in themed mode.", was totaler Käse ist. Der entsprechende KDE-Entwickler, der diese Meldung eingebaut hat, hat offenbar keine Ahnung von seiner Software. Ich werde deswegen noch einen Bug-Report schreiben.

Währenddessen suche ich weiter nach einer Möglichkeit, das Bild von Hand einzustellen. In der Konfigurationsdatei von KDM (/usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc) steht das leider nicht drin. Sonstige Ideen? Wie konfiguriert man das bei anderen Login-Managern?Last edited by Vortex375 on Mon Dec 15, 2008 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Standardmäßig zeigt der X da so ein schwarz-weißes Muster an, dass bei längerem hingucken Augenkrebs und Kopfweh verursacht.)

 Deswegen hat man ja auch schon vor 20 Jahren unter X11 

```
xsetroot -solid grey
```

in die ~/.xinitrc eingetragen  :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

SOLVED: Manchmal hilft es, einfach die Augen ein wenig aufzusperren.

In dem Verzeichnis, in dem die kdmrc liegt, gibt es auch eine Datei backgroundrc. Dort kann man alles bezüglich Hintergrundbild einstellen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

